# Gus Johnson general



## vulg (Nov 2, 2021)

apparently Gus Johnson got cancelled because he fucked his wife so hard he bursted one of her tubes and the baby was half made

pls discuss?


----------



## Prehistoric Jazz (Nov 2, 2021)

Discussed!


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 2, 2021)

literally who


----------



## vulg (Nov 2, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> literally who


the husband you share your account with

you may call him "hubby" but I call him "gus"


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this even scientifically possible ? Wut


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm surprised there wasn't a thread on this sooner.

Gus Johnson is a YouTube sketch comedy guy that made videos, occasionally with his then gf Sabrina, such as this:






Sabrina apparently got pregnant and wanted an abortion. It turns into some kind of fucked up pregnancy where the baby was forming outside of the womb, which almost killed her. Gus didn't want her to have an abortion even after finding out that the pregnancy could kill her. Now Gus is getting cancelled.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Nov 2, 2021)

The the poopoo Gusso make the big stinky in the wife vagingo and it go smelly smelly, now poo poo pee pee wife has problem with the shit and piss


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 2, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Sabrina apparently got some kind of fucked up pregnancy where the baby was forming out of the womb, which almost killed her, and Gus didn't want her to have an abortion or something. Now Gus is getting cancelled.


I'm not watching any of that shit because I hate YouTubers but this sounds like you are talking about ectopic pregnancy which is a situation where there is essentially zero chance that the baby is gonna be OK and the mother can very possibly die. The medical treatment for this is the removal (and thus death) of the unborn baby. All but the absolute lunatic fringe of the pro-life movement are actually OK with this because the baby has no chance anyway and the mother can be saved. The Catholic church permits it for instance. I don't know what the fuck he is on about but if he didn't want an ectopic pregnancy treated he's a moron and put his wife at risk of an ugly death.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Nov 2, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Sabrina apparently got pregnant and wanted an abortion. It turns into some kind of fucked up pregnancy where the baby was forming outside of the womb, which almost killed her. Gus didn't want her to have an abortion even after finding out that the pregnancy could kill her. Now Gus is getting cancelled.


This is just another reason why you shouldn't post every aspect of your life on the internet.


----------



## iloveallah (Nov 2, 2021)

Wew I was worried Gus Johnson the football announcer got cancelled for calling someone a fag


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 2, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> I'm not watching any of that shit because I hate YouTubers but this sounds like you are talking about ectopic pregnancy which is a situation where there is essentially zero chance that the baby is gonna be OK and the mother can very possibly die. The medical treatment for this is the removal (and thus death) of the unborn baby. All but the absolute lunatic fringe of the pro-life movement are actually OK with this because the baby has no chance anyway and the mother can be saved. The Catholic church permits it for instance. I don't know what the fuck he is on about but if he didn't want an ectopic pregnancy treated he's a moron and put his wife at risk of an ugly death.


I'm watching Sabrina's video now. She claims she had to get the abortion alone, so I assume Gus didn't support her even as she was in the hospital almost dying.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Nov 2, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I'm watching Sabrina's video now. She claims she had to get the abortion alone, so I assume Gus didn't support her even as she was in the hospital almost dying.


What a total cunt. Was his objection religious if so what religion is he and if not wtf is he even thinking. I hope she left him.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 2, 2021)

Wait, in the video she's saying Gus was pressuring her TO get the abortion (before the pregnancy was diagnosed as ectopic) and even though she wanted the abortion, her hormones made her want to protect the baby and have some second thoughts, along with medical professionals telling her that she has to be 100% sure she wanted this.

So her issue might be that she didn't like that Gus was pressuring her in ANY direction, claiming she was gonna "ruin his life" with the abortion, and he'd break up with her if she didn't terminate the pregnancy, which is still evil.

Will report back when I watch more cuz this goes against the narrative.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Nov 2, 2021)

he sounds like a pornstar name


----------



## MrB (Nov 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh my. According to his family videos Gus was raised religious, so he's either a hypocrite or a dumb fucking pro-lifer. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## Jack Awful (Nov 2, 2021)

Continued from my previous post:

Sabrina is the worst pain of her life and bleeding a lot. The nurse at the hospital says "you're probably miscarrying, go do that at home."

Her appetite is gone, eating is painful, and her stomach is rapidly expanding, the lady on the pregnancy hotline says she's probably just gassy.

She requests in depth imaging and they refused.

She has horrible pains, feels dizzy, tells Gus she's going to the hospital, Gus says "OK, but I'm working with people and then we're gonna all grab dinner and drinks. Go alone to the hospital."

She finally gets an in depth ultrasound. Gus actually comes in. Gets her diagnosis. Entropic pregnancy that destroyed her left fallopian tube, she was lucky to be alive. Had to go in immediately for risky surgery.

Had severe PTSD from almost dying, had to rely on Gus because she couldn't tell anyone else, including her family. Claims because of this Gus got sick of her. She doesn't blame him because it's a lot of responsibility. Claims he tried to pretend things were normal while she felt like she was dying cuz of PTSD. She'd ask for things like being driven urgent care by Gus, Gus would tell her to call the advice nurse first then he'd do it, and he'd listen to the call to make sure she wasn't exaggerating to the operator. He'd also correct Sabrina when she talked to the doctor to prevent her from exaggerating.

Most of it was shitting on her health providers for ignoring her and doing shit like kicking her out after surgery at 3 am, not letting her get a full ultrasound which could have caught the irregular pregnancy early, saving her ovary. She also apparently can't sue her health provider as, by being a member she waives her right to sue.



*The allegations against Gus:*

-He was very pushy towards making her get the abortion at the start before the pregnancy was diagnosed as entopic when Sabrina was slightly unsure due to hormones and health professionals saying she should be 100% sure before making the decision

-Claimed her having the baby would "ruin his life"

-Was working and planning on working and having dinner with people working with him when Sabrina went to the hospital, though he did show eventually and was implied to be with her during surgery

-Gus got sick of Sabrina, as she couldn't tell anyone else she almost died and had to rely entirely on him, which Sabrina can't blame him for, as it's a lot to deal with

-He seemed to believe she was exaggerating her symptoms after the pregnancy and would attempt to correct her when she would talk to the doctors.

He seems like an uncaring asshole too wrapped up in work to care about his gf almost dying and then got burnt out by her almost dying, and thought she was exaggerating the trauma she got from it.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Nov 2, 2021)

Idk where ppl are getting this prolife shit. Gus wanted to her to get an abortion even before he knew it was ectopic. Tbh the worst thing he did is being a shitty partner. It's not a crime, but he was a total shit head who should've wrapped his Johnson. 

 The abortion was:
-his preference, he pressured her to get one even before they knew it was ectopic.

-Sabrina was hesitant to get it but once she was ectopic, wanted one.

-gus told her that she would ruin his life if she had a baby, despite him being completely willing to fuck her, he had no problem ditching her when it was time for him to man the fuck up.

It's not the abortion that was a problem, it was her near death experience with ectopic pregnancy and how he went out with his friends like it was nothing while she was in the ICU.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (Nov 2, 2021)

I thought we were talking about loud black announcer man and now I'm disappointed that we aren't.


----------



## GHTD (Nov 2, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> I'm not watching any of that shit because I hate YouTubers but this sounds like you are talking about ectopic pregnancy which is a situation where there is essentially zero chance that the baby is gonna be OK and the mother can very possibly die. The medical treatment for this is the removal (and thus death) of the unborn baby. All but the absolute lunatic fringe of the pro-life movement are actually OK with this because the baby has no chance anyway and the mother can be saved. The Catholic church permits it for instance. I don't know what the fuck he is on about but if he didn't want an ectopic pregnancy treated he's a moron and put his wife at risk of an ugly death.


You know you're OK if the Catholics are okay with it of all things. Gus is just a retard if he's going with the religion defense.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Nov 2, 2021)

>woman being a whiny attentionwhore
who cares


----------



## UnbirthOfANation (Nov 3, 2021)

I also saw someone post about how she wanted to get Rhinoplasty, but Gus told her if she did he would break up with her. Not sure about if it's verifiable or not.
Kind of a bummer. I figured it would be someone in his circle, and not Gus, he seemed like a wholesome individual, but its true that he is just another LA ladder climber I guess.

Additional info about the rhinoplasty, I guess she went and did it all on her own and Gus didn't support her or go with her so he could open pokemon cards on stream.

A redditor did a decent amount of research into the details and timeline of the events


----------



## Midge Shelby1919 (Nov 3, 2021)

I’ll file this under: “Yeah, he seems like a douche, but this sounds like a really personal matter that doesn’t need the public’s input.”


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 3, 2021)

Since I bothered to read the video synopsis before posting, I'm going to say he's innocent and she's a bitch for trying to cancel him. If she had listened to him and gotten the abortion she'd still have all her tubes and whizzers and whatnot. But I guess he needs to hang for reasons.



> After seeing this video when you first posted it it gave me the strength to understand the abuse I’ve been put through



Hey look, a woman in the video comments making it about herself. I've never seen that before!


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Nov 3, 2021)

Whose canceling him


----------



## vulg (Nov 3, 2021)

atleast3letterslong said:


> Whose canceling him


me

I am the tube burstin' baby


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Nov 3, 2021)

UnbirthOfANation said:


> Gus told her if she did he would break up with her.


based


----------



## Mossad Facade (Nov 3, 2021)

Burback's Response:




archive

carson 2 electric boogaloo


----------



## Christ4President2024 (Dec 5, 2021)

Perfect example why anyone with even a smidgeon of success should have NDA's

Eddie Burback is a lizard- he has no soul and his personality is comprised of safe opinions and quaker oats

Gus Johnsons girlfriend was obnoxious and always the worst part of his videos


----------



## Midge Shelby1919 (Dec 7, 2021)

Mossad Facade said:


> Burback's Response:
> View attachment 2686875
> archive
> 
> carson 2 electric boogaloo


Okay, I know this is old, but I’m just now seeing this and I have to say:

Why does Eddie need to respond? I get it, he’s buddies with Gus, but can’t he just say “This is a matter involving Gus and Sabrina. It is not my place to comment on.”

Why does everybody need to post their side of the story when their friends get cancelled? I know people who believe that cancelling is a good thing believe in guilt by association, but can’t it just be shut down with something like “Leave me alone, if you have a problem with this person I’m associated with, take it up with them, not me.”


----------



## CerealKilla420 (Dec 15, 2021)

Just found out about this and came to the thread to get a rundown because I refuse to watch annoying youtubers talk about it for an hour... 

Were they married when this happened? If so I take Sabrina's side and Gus should rope for treating his wife like that.

If not... honestly she's probably just pissed that she let a hideous sludge monster run through her like that and is cope seething years later that she wasted so much time with him.

For the record - lots of people that are ugly on the outside are actually ugly on the inside too.


----------



## CANNONM1 (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't get the mind set of Eddie just ending his friendship with Gus after he was "cancelled"? 

If one of my best friends fucked up I wouldn't just end contact with them because of it. Stick with friends when times are good or bad unless they are you know violent psychpaths or something. 

I just don't understand the culture of cancelling people. Even if someone I don't like was cancelled and getting justified retribution, I feel uneasy about people they trust and are closest to just abandoning them forever.

Eddie probably just wants to hold onto his hot girlfriend.


----------



## BlueSpark (Dec 15, 2021)

CANNONM1 said:


> his friendship with Gus


Ecelebs don't have real friends, just people they use to make content. Youtube is a snake pit of backstabbing narcissists.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Dec 17, 2021)

Spooky Bones said:


> I'm not watching any of that shit because I hate YouTubers but this sounds like you are talking about ectopic pregnancy which is a situation where there is essentially zero chance that the baby is gonna be OK and the mother can very possibly die. The medical treatment for this is the removal (and thus death) of the unborn baby. All but the absolute lunatic fringe of the pro-life movement are actually OK with this because the baby has no chance anyway and the mother can be saved. The Catholic church permits it for instance. I don't know what the fuck he is on about but if he didn't want an ectopic pregnancy treated he's a moron and put his wife at risk of an ugly death.


I wouldn’t use the rulings of the Catholic Church as a litmus test for what is and isn’t morally acceptable by Christian standards. That being said, I’m sure anyone would’ve made an exception for this case.


----------



## dingusmcbingus (Jan 24, 2022)

Reviving this old thread with Gus' video apology he posted.









						talking about the last few months
					






					youtu.be


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jan 28, 2022)

dingusmcbingus said:


> talking about the last few months
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Awful apology video that is incredibly vague and it's just Gus essentially saying "I cared too much". Judging from the Youtube comments, few people are buying his apology.


----------



## Neil (Jan 29, 2022)

dingusmcbingus said:


> Reviving this old thread with Gus' video apology he posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This entire video is nothing but bullshit, this motherfucker released this skit mocking his ex for complaining about her body literally bleeding to death because of the pregnancy a month before he released this "apology"




He doesn't feel sorry at all, he just wants to score enough suckers to keep his ticket sales up high enough so he doesn't have to cancel more shows.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 29, 2022)

Neil said:


> This entire video is nothing but bullshit, this motherfucker released this skit mocking his ex for complaining about her body literally bleeding to death because of the pregnancy a month before he released this "apology"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is incredibly despicable. I know the seemingly nice celebrity is a secret asshole thing is a tired cliche, but Gus legitimately seemed like a chill, down to Earth guy and I'm legitimately shocked.


----------



## ObviousMelon (Jan 30, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Gus legitimately seemed like a chill, down to Earth guy


Fame got to his head real quick ever since that "cats at 3am" video went viral

I remember him reeeing about people telling him they disliked his video because "first downvote" 
He also made a video once about how much views those Family Guy livestreams got.

He really is/was a funny guy, but making money and moving to LA changed his character for the worst.
Not excusing his behaviour, but that he rather livestreams instead of caring for his girlfriend isn't really that surprising.


----------



## lumrejington (Feb 2, 2022)

Sabrina's deleted tweets from right after Gus released his apology video


----------



## Noroi (Feb 2, 2022)

lumrejington said:


> Sabrina's deleted tweets from right after Gus released his apology video
> View attachment 2944431
> View attachment 2944434


I get that a guy that was ugly all his life wants to fuck different women during the short period in which his fame allows him to. 
The pregnancy thing is fucked tho.
Its true that ugly guys are fucked up in the head lots of times grom my experience especially regarding women.
Bet she's getting off on the attention righ now tho


----------



## Burd Turglar (Apr 7, 2022)

Gus shares his side of the story, turns out this shit all happened over the span of like 3-4 years.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## UnbirthOfANation (May 18, 2022)

Genuinely feel bad for Gus. It seems like Sabrina is using her shitty situation to justify being spiteful of the collapse it caused in their relationship.
Gus seems genuinely remorseful and the only reason he keeps letting it go is out of respect for Sabrina, which seems like a stand up thing. He's taking it on the chin so he doesn't hurt anybody, which is really respectable. Gus is definitely being the bigger man, letting people just go off without defending himself.

Hopefully Sabrina gets an Amber Heard style comeuppance. It seemed like the chat was on his side, unless she manages to poison the well by invalidating everything he said with "muh trauma".

Also seems like Eddy threw him under the bus to save his career like I initially thought. The way he immediately dodges the question by saying he doesn't want to make Eddy's life harder just screams that Eddy was the one in the wrong, but Gus doesn't want to start more drama because the fans of their podcast wouldn't want to see them fight. It seems like Gus is just accepting that Eddy dropped him like a ton of bricks when he stopped being useful and became a problem to associate with. I don't know what Eddy's channel was like before the podcast, but the collaboration with Gus definitely allowed him to network and gain followers that he wouldn't have gotten otherwise. 

Eddy sounds like a massive dickbag the more I think about it, and Gus seems more and more like a saint that is just allowing this shit to happen to him because he doesn't want to perpetuate internet drama and hurt other people.


----------



## BlueSpark (May 18, 2022)

UnbirthOfANation said:


> Genuinely feel bad for Gus. It seems like Sabrina is using her shitty situation to justify being spiteful of the collapse it caused in their relationship.
> Gus seems genuinely remorseful and the only reason he keeps letting it go is out of respect for Sabrina, which seems like a stand up thing. He's taking it on the chin so he doesn't hurt anybody, which is really respectable. Gus is definitely being the bigger man, letting people just go off without defending himself.
> 
> Hopefully Sabrina gets an Amber Heard style comeuppance. It seemed like the chat was on his side, unless she manages to poison the well by invalidating everything he said with "muh trauma".


Everyone involved is a slimy scumfuck. There are no honest people in the Youtube drama community.

He isn't defending himself because he knows that the kinds of scummy people that make drama videos will use it for content and it will make his situation worse.


----------

